# To make blanks would you stabilize or segmant?



## CREID (Apr 6, 2016)

View in Gallery


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 7, 2016)

Scott (I'm not seeing anything) B


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

Yea something went wrong with the upload. I have to leave right now, if I remember I will try to fix it. it is just a tree with  a burl shaped like a butt.


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know what happened, but if you hover over the x the picture comes up or you can click view in gallery.


----------



## mecompco (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd say it is already segmented. :biggrin:


----------



## jimmyz (Apr 7, 2016)

Whatever you do, I would recommend a butt joint!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like Derek has been caught with his pants down.....
......again....


----------



## skiprat (Apr 7, 2016)

...or....


Too late for stabilizing as it already has a crack in it....


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

skiprat said:


> Looks like Derek has been caught with his pants down.....
> ......again....



Ohhhh the love around here. :biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

skiprat said:


> ...or....
> 
> 
> Too late for stabilizing as it already has a crack in it....



I knew someone would have a good one for this picture. Glad I didn't post the other one, looked like part of the male anatomy.


----------



## MTViper (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought one of the Kardashians got caught in a tree.


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

MTViper said:


> I thought one of the Kardashians got caught in a tree.



I'm not sure if yours or Skiprats comment is better.


----------

